# nitrous



## larrylynch3 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have got 2006 altima 3.5 on nitrous and I need to know what spark plug to use


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe the standard OEM plug is an NGK platinum PLFR5A-11. The colder plug is a PLFR6A-11 which would help to reduce any possible detonation.


----------



## larrylynch3 (Aug 14, 2014)

What's best y pipe I can use a 2006 altima 3.5 automatic


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out OBX headers at various web sites.


----------

